

How to Open a US Bank for NON-US Citizen? - hack_rohan

I would like to know the steps of opening a US Bank Account for a NON-UN Citizen in simple steps anyone who knows this please reply below on this thread.
======
owkaye
U.S. banks have gone through dramatic changes in recent years. Now nearly all
of them require proof of U.S. residency. Local banks ask you to appear in
person and online banks use other means to prove that you live in the USA.

If you really NEED a U.S. bank account and are not personally in the USA, your
best option may be to find someone here who already has one, then use his/her
account.

I have always thought that there may be a unique opportunity here, so go ahead
and email me privately if you'd like to discuss this further.

~~~
ahi
Be careful with this. You're playing with fire.

------
run4yourlives
[http://www.google.ca/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&...](http://www.google.ca/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=How+to+Open+a+US+Bank+for+NON-
US+Citizen%3F)

~~~
hack_rohan
Google search doesnt help at all i wanted step by step information from
someone who has done it before

~~~
run4yourlives
4th link down: [http://www.ehow.com/how_4962657_open-bank-account-non-
citize...](http://www.ehow.com/how_4962657_open-bank-account-non-
citizens.html)

~~~
hack_rohan
m not in the u.s

~~~
run4yourlives
According to point three, you are SOL.

